# Does my dog look like it's mixed with pitbull



## bJb (Feb 26, 2010)

Does my dog look like a pit mix?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd say Boxer x pit mix


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

looks like a pitbull to me...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG what a cute pup. Its hard to tell right now but I'd say pitty. Very cute pup, the color and the black around the eyes reminds me of my pit mix Marley.  Is your dog a nubby dog too? Marley has no tail either. lol here's a pic of my pit mix Marley


----------



## bJb (Feb 26, 2010)

Somebody found him on the streets and asked me if I wanted him. Some people think that he's an American Bulldog mix, some people say Boxer mix some people say Boxer Pit mix. What do you think? His tail fell off.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

bJb said:


> Somebody found him on the streets and asked me if I wanted him. Some people think that he's an American Bulldog mix, some people say Boxer mix some people say Boxer Pit mix. What do you think? His tail fell off.


I was gunna say American bulldog cause of the short muzel. I don't think it's boxer but I could be wrong, we'll be able to tell more as he gets older, he's adorable either way


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

looks boxer/pit mix to me


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i could see boxer/pit just cuz of the short snout... but the eyeliner and coloring and all that sure looks am bulldog... never seen a boxer/am bulldog before... how big is he? like weight and best age guess?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

yOUR DOG IS AMSTAFFF MIXEDSXC/ !!!!!!!!!! GREAT DOG. DOMN'T BREED HIM LOL/


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

buzhunter said:


> yOUR DOG IS AMSTAFFF MIXEDSXC/ !!!!!!!!!! GREAT DOG. DOMN'T BREED HIM LOL/


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Buz are you drinking lol :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

for sure it looks part boxer with how its eyes look and the squareness of its muzzle when looking at it head on.

My money is riding on the american bulldog. Just for the fun of it I did look up american pitbull terrier/ boxer mix and non of them seemed close to having the same face looks like your ((not color wise))

Just because with the langth and wideness of the muzzle I am going to have to bet on the american bull dog


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Possible pit mix. Will be easier to tell as he grows up and his breed traits become more prevalent.


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

id say boxer pit mix


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

gamer said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Buz are you drinking lol :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


lol just what i was thinking...i want whatever he's having...lol... :rofl:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh man.......I was so sh!!!!!!!!!tttttttyyyyyyy last night lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

He's definitely a cutie pie! I certainly see pit in his muzzle & ears

Here's a pic of a boxer puppy


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

boxer face, boxer color, boxer's are born with tails too and they are docked like a rottie and dobies. im sticking with boxer mix....but again, i have seen a dog that was said to have pit mix and it turned out to be mixed with boxer and lab so really you cant base what a dog is by just looks.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd go with boxer/pit bull. Pretty dog!


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd say definitely some kind of Boxer mix. Here's my female Am. Bulldog mix at 7 weeks old.


----------



## rw1736 (Feb 15, 2010)

beautiful pup


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

After a second look I'd say boxer mix too. Maybe not AST at all. Nice looking dog though.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Not sure what its mixed with. but sure is a cute pup


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah looks part pit part am bull dog to me. im no pro so this is JMO


----------

